# November 3rd -Special Evening



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Hit the woods at 4 after work. I placed a doused scent wick with Tinks DoeInRut about 20 yds from my setup. Within 15 minutes the 1st buck cruised by, a small fork buck. After about 5 minutes, another small buck, not much bigger than the 1st buck, walked thru my shooting lane and walked straight up to my wick. This buck stuck around for several minutes until another buck came in from the opposite direction. Both bucks postured and the bigger of the two nudged the smaller buck off. The 3rd buck was a nice sized deer but had a goofy rack with one side just like a pronghorn antelope and the other side normal with 3 tines. After a few more minutes the buck walked off and things quieted down for about a half hour. At 6 I hit the rattling bag and grunt tube and immediately a decent 8 point charged thru the brush to my setup. He held up facing me for what seemed like 5 minutes. When he finally turned broadside I let fly and put a good hit on him. It was a little back but I felt sure I had hit liver and at least one lung. Despite wanting to go right away and look for sign I composed myself and sat tight. Not 5 minutes later I here more thrashing in the brush and as the 5th buck walked into view all I could see was a big thick white rack. As he passed slowly thru the same spot I shot the smaller 8, I counted 9 really big tall tines. I was devastated at first that I had shot the first buck instead of holding out, but with my lack of time to hunt and the luck I've had the last few years I convinced myself I had done the right thing. This isn't my biggest bow buck but the hunt overall was one of the most exciting hunts I've had. To top it off, when I walked down to check for my arrow and sign, a 6th buck, another small 4 or 6 pt, came walking within 20 yds. After inspecting the arrow I got a complete pass thru with deep red blood so I figured liver hit and decided to back out and give it some time. My brother and I picked up the track and had no trouble the first 60 yds but lost blood soon after. After about an hour of making small half circles looking for blood my hopes were getting down. My brother decided to walk a trail in a completely different direction from the way the deer was traveling and only 30 yds from where we lost blood there he was. He turned back toward my stand and cut down over a bank before he fell. As I said he's not the biggest but I'll definitely be proud of my 2016 Mathews bow buck. Due to some ahole, my hunt was from the ground as my stand was stolen earlier this season and haven't replaced it yet. That made the hunt even more exciting though. Good luck everyone! Now is the time to be in the woods!


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

What an awesome evening in the woods.Great buck great story. Congratulations!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats! What a night that was!!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

What a hunt that was. Great story and hunt! 
A bird in hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

That's a good buck! When reading the story I expected to see a little basket rack when the image loaded but that's a good one. I wouldn't give another thought to the 9. He might have jumped your string and you'd have nothing. Bird in hand for sure.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great deer, and great story, and from the ground. CONGRATS


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great deer and story. Congrats!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on an nice buck. Sounds like you have a real honey hole!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Hoping to get some time for a few fishing trips before ice season.


----------

